# Ugliest building proposals



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Baku Tower, and this frankenstein Eiffel Tower/Torre Latinoamerica carbuncle is already starting construction.









TERRIBLE. Always be careful when you wish for "creative" or "unique" designs because you might get complete trash.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ThatOneGuy said:


> TERRIBLE. Always be careful when you wish for "creative" or "unique" designs because you might get complete trash.


That's always been my thought too... be careful what you ask for when you demand "novelty", because you may just get it.
My eyes are bleeding from looking at these examples....


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

FloripaNation said:


> Tour Phare - Paris uke:
> 
> The top looks destroyed or unfinished :lol:


 In my opinion Tour Phare looks great. High and very modern building - Paris needs more projects like that. Hope constrction will start soon. :cheers:


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Baku Tower, and this frankenstein Eiffel Tower/Torre Latinoamerica carbuncle is already starting construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those 'things' on the top and bottom? This is hideous.


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

anara tower










lighthouse dubai










kl118


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

kl118 and lighthouse Dubai aren't ugly.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lighthouse would be the most beautiful skyscrapr in Dubai together with Burj Khalifa.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

KL118 is a great design imo


















by archilover, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285&page=33


















afiq nadzir, https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Does the market in Dubai warrant more huge towers at the moment?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Taller said:


> Does the market in Dubai warrant more huge towers at the moment?


Has it ever ?  Dubais Moto "TALLER ! BETTER !" :cheers:


----------

